# Help me build a gaming computer



## Mewgia (Sep 15, 2007)

So my birthday recently passed and I now have a fair amount of money to spend on a computer. I have $900 to spend. However, with so many choices of what to get for every little part, I don't trust myself to make the best purchase.

So.
I want the best computer for gaming that I can get for that amount of money. I already have a case so that cuts off a bit of cost. Here are the specifications that I want:
*What I have so far:*
Processor - $125:  Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 Allendale 2.0GHz 2M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor
RAM - $70:  G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
 OCZ GameXStream OCZ600GXSSLI ATX12V 600W Power Supply 100 - 240 V CB/CE/CSA/UL/FCC
I'm getting a soundcard from a friend so that's under control.
Thinking of these for speakers, they are cheap enough, get generally good reviews (there are only 14 reviews for that particular model, but the $38 model from that company seems to be the same exact thing except with a different model number :/ it has about 60 reviews), and supposedly have nice bass and a separate bass control (a must for me)

*Things I still need to decide on:*
*Graphics card*. I was going to get the one that Kellyan95 linked to (one post down) but now I think I will go for a DX10 card and forgo the G15 keyboard and smexy mouse. It's easier to upgrade from a $15 mouse&keyboard set to a $90 one than from a $140 GFX card to a $200-250 one...
mother board with a couple of Firewire ports, a good amount of USB ports, and gigabit (or better, but that shouldn't really effect much) ethernet. Needs to be good for overclocking things. I'm probably going to get the one kellyan linked to but I'm going to look around a bit more
Everything else necessary that I have left off of this newly edited post, I'm kind of out of it right now so I probably chopped off a lot of stuff.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 15, 2007)

You're not getting a good DX10 card with that, go for a top end DX9. Or a good LCD monitor. 

E4400, 2GB Gskill, $90 PSU (500W) 7900GS/X1950.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16819115014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16813128047
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16820231098
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16817341001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16814102061
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16822152085
~$700

How big of a monitor do you want? A really good 24" will cost you $560....~$300 for a 22"


----------



## flai (Sep 15, 2007)

For a monitor I recommend a Samsung Syncmaster 940BW. 1440x900 19-inch. Its a great monitor and there's a 22" version just up from it which is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 15, 2007)

A monitor is the biggest investment in a new PC. They will last much longer than all the other components, but you have to get a good one. $550-$800 for the highest of high end 24" monitors (BenQ FP241W, Dell 2407WPF-HC, Samsung 244T)

For 22" there is the Samsung 226BW and CW


----------



## Foie (Sep 15, 2007)

For you mouse, I would suggest the Razor diamondback.  I got that mouse recently, and it is definitely the best mouse I have ever used.  They are only $25ish shipped after google checkout at buy.com


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 15, 2007)

Since I will eventually have two monitors, getting a huge one is not of high importance - 17-19" will do. My friend has two 17inch monitors and that's plenty big.


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 15, 2007)

On your budget i would recommend a ATI(AMD) X1950 graphics card i use one its DX 9 but unless you are running vista with DX 10 this is the card for you.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 16, 2007)

@lee: Since I don't want to upgrade graphics cards so soon so that I can play DX10 stuff, but I may have to just get a good DX9 card, use that for a while, and wait a bit for when I get more money to buy a good DX10 card.


Also, I rearranged somethings and stated that the mobo must be good for Overclocking things...Since I won't be able to get great stuff I'll need to OC the hell out of what I get.


----------



## superrob (Sep 16, 2007)

Get a Q6600 Quad core processor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It runs @ about 10Ghz


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 16, 2007)

I already suggested you to ask on BuildYourOwn.org.uk methinks, they're really good... I think I suggested it anyway...

The E6750's are REALLY good value for money (due to a pricing fluke they are cheaper AND more powerful than the E4400 and the E6150. For motherboards look at the Asus P5K ones, if you go for a Core 2 Duo without a 50 on the end you can look at the P5Bs as well... Samsung SpinPoint drives are really quiet and they're pretty cheap and reliable too. Try to get a modular PSU as well.

- Sam


----------



## crafton48 (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> For a monitor I recommend a Samsung Syncmaster 940BW. 1440x900 19-inch. Its a great monitor and there's a 22" version just up from it which is absolutely gorgeous.



I second that I have the 20" version and it's awesome. if you want a good cheap monitor, don't go for a cheap LCD as they tend to be crappy(washed out, high response time, uneven backlighting). I would reccomend getting a CRT as they are cheap and you'lle get a high quality picture, only problem is space though.

Also remember for dx10 you'lle need vista is that coming out of the budget too? if so I reccomend getting the 
" ATI(AMD) X1950" it can be overclocked quite a bit and is pretty cheap, and it plays all the latest games really well.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Get a Q6600 Quad core processor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for gaming it doesnt.


----------



## superkrm (Sep 17, 2007)

get a westing house monitor
if ur lucky u can get a 37 inch around 500 dollars us


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 17, 2007)

37" what? 720p?


----------



## superkrm (Sep 18, 2007)

1080


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

Which probably has a resolution of 1920x1080, not supported by most games. On top of that, I can't find said monitor anywhere


----------



## superkrm (Sep 18, 2007)

http://ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=3526407

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum...p?p=95283#95283

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum...opic.php?t=7036

u think im pulling this out my ass  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and ur so wrong


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, what about 1:1 hardware scaling? The X1950 can't do 1920x1080 very well in new games. The Dell 2407-WFP and BenQ both have it


----------



## superkrm (Sep 18, 2007)

then run at a lower res or get a better card

how about you read those threads of the people who own this lovely monitor


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

I also did extensive research into 24" monitors, and found those two to be as close to perfect as you can get

And that model has been discontinued, it's extremely hard to find


----------



## superkrm (Sep 18, 2007)

http://ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=3526407

blind?


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

Let's see.....

"QTY Left: 5" 
Super low price
Person on WSGF saying that they've been discontinued, in one of the threads you linked to

Yea, I think I'm right


----------



## superkrm (Sep 18, 2007)

well u seemed interested better make a choice
timmy


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 18, 2007)

Do I need to buy a heatsink separately? I can't remember if I do.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

The CPU I linked to comes with one

"Cooling Device	Heatsink and Fan included"


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 18, 2007)

ah ok I missed that, cool. I'm definitely going to at least get that CPU, it's a great deal and it can be OC'd to 3GHz.

As for monitors, would this be a good one? It's a 17 inch widescreen for $150, and it has a 4 egg average.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's fine for short term, but you should save $400-600 for a top end model (that should get you a 26" or higher in 1-2 years)


----------



## superkrm (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> ah ok I missed that, cool. I'm definitely going to at least get that CPU, it's a great deal and it can be OC'd to 3GHz.
> 
> As for monitors, would this be a good one? It's a 17 inch widescreen for $150, and it has a 4 egg average.




http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205680060

i would recommend this one in that price range for the short term

i totally agree with kelly on getting a high quality monitor later on

for your overclocking needs thermalright is where its at

http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=3068

http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=2981


----------



## cenotaph (Sep 18, 2007)

You should put as much money into your GPU as possible. The importance of it for gaming cannot be stressed enough. Don't be satisfied with a card from the past generation (X1950, Geforce 7-series) as those are rapidly becoming obsolete (although to be fair Bioshock did run well on my 7950GT and would probably have been good enough for another six months to a year or so, especially if I'd bothered with overclocking it). I'd recommend an 8800GTS as an entry level card. It'll allow you to experience Crysis in most of its goodness -- perhaps not at higher resolutions, but still...

Also, don't go with a cheapo PSU that'll blow up and cause nasty damage to your components. Spend at least $100 on a good, name-brand PSU. 

I'd skip buying a monitor as well and use whatever you've currently got (unless it's a 15" CRT or something) as that would leave more money for your box.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

I linked to the perfect GPU and PSU for his budget, he can't afford a good 8000/2000 series card for $900. My X1950XT can play all current games on the highest settings (DiRT in Vista all settings "Ultra" 1280x1024 @ 28 FPS. DiRT is a very poorly coded game)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> ah ok I missed that, cool. I'm definitely going to at least get that CPU, it's a great deal and it can be OC'd to 3GHz.
> 
> As for monitors, would this be a good one? It's a 17 inch widescreen for $150, and it has a 4 egg average.



NO dont get it, in games it will lag SO MUCH. Its response rate is WAY too slow. Get something with at LEAST a 4 ms. That monitor has an 8ms get something with 4 or lower. 2ms is preferred.


----------



## superkrm (Sep 18, 2007)

hey mew!
how about this case

comes with a 500 watt psu

quiet computing at its finest

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16811129024


----------



## Westside (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> hey mew!
> how about this case
> 
> comes with a 500 watt psu
> ...



Well, my dad's Athlon64 has a 500 watt PSU with his case for $29.99 CAD, It sounds like an airport at our house with the computer on, my dad's motto is "as long as it works".


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Sep 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ah ok I missed that, cool. I'm definitely going to at least get that CPU, it's a great deal and it can be OC'd to 3GHz.
> ...


Wait...really? Hrm...


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 22, 2007)

Mewgia, I have a 8ms monitor on my other computer and it does not lag so much that you're gonna go "omg aaaaa wtf this sucks omg".

I'm on a 5ms and it works fine.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 22, 2007)

2ms is still preferred.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm, $800 for a 42" 1080P LCD with 8ms, or $700 for 24" WUXGA LCD with 2ms......I would go for the former


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 22, 2007)

Also, get a 19" Mewgia, only 20$ more but it feels a lot bigger

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16824254005


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 22, 2007)

Spend that 20 I gave you wisely.

As of right now I would scream out 'MAC RUNNING WINDOWS', but for 800$, forget it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not really good with the different types of stuff in your computer so I can't help much, sorry.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 22, 2007)

I could do a Windows running Mac though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I will shortly post a list of what I think I will buy so far since I did some searching on my own, though mostly it will be compiled from links posted here :hah:


----------



## cenotaph (Sep 22, 2007)

8 ms is fine, that's what I used to game on. I've got an Eizo 19" (5 ms) hooked up to my gaming box and it's dandy.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 23, 2007)

8ms is not fine if you want the best experience. When you're running high system requrements games on hi settings you WILL notice the lag. trust me.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ah ok I missed that, cool. I'm definitely going to at least get that CPU, it's a great deal and it can be OC'd to 3GHz.
> ...


are you serioously saying that 8ms is too slow? i've seen over 12ms respond time screens and they weren't too slow. Of course it depends on is it quality 8ms or cheap ass 8ms monitor (never heard of that "Hanns·G").. I have cheap fujitsu siemens screen with 8ms respond time it doesn't lag at all. My old crt lagged 100x more compared to this one.
It probably need to be around 16ms when it starts really to lag. :A but yes faster is better, but it's no big deal between 4ms and 8ms for example.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 29, 2007)

OK here's my list of stuff so far, it's really not much and sorry for the delay, I've been busy and I didn't realize that I'm not even halfway done yet...:/

Processor - $125:  Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 Allendale 2.0GHz 2M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor
RAM - $70:  G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
Motherboard: iunno :  D probably the one Kellyan95 linked to except I didn't see anything about overclocking in the description (I assume that it's good fo OCing though)
Sound Card - $30:  Creative Sound Blaster SB0570 Audigy SE 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Interface Sound Card
or: Sound Card - $10 for a slightly used card worth $30, from a friend (not really a difference in the cards, just the price - I think I'll buy his)
Graphics card - $135:  SAPPHIRE 100176L Radeon X1950PRO 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card
Hard drive - $100:  Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (Perpendicular Recording) ST3400620AS 400GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive (seems to be a lot of bad ones, but a) the people who get bad ones tend to post about them more often and b)the last couple of reviews say that it works fine)
PSU - $100:  OCZ GameXStream OCZ600GXSSLI ATX12V 600W Power Supply 100 - 240 V CB/CE/CSA/UL/FCC
Keyboard - $60: Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard (haven't bought it yet but it is generally $60, if you know where besides ebay to get it a bit cheaper that'd be great)

Thinking of these for speakers, they are cheap enough, get generally good reviews (there are only 14 reviews for that particular model, but the $38 model from that company seems to be the same exact thing except with a different model number :/ it has about 60 reviews), and supposedly have nice bass and a separate bass control (a must for me)

...and I'm still deciding on a monitor...

And what should I do about case fans? I have none.


----------



## cenotaph (Sep 29, 2007)

What case are you going to be using for this build? If it has 120mm fan mounts, I'd get Nexus fans (perhaps not for your CPU cooler though given how they're sleeve bearing - but seeing as you didn't list one I'm assuming you're using the stock cooler) - they're rather quiet while at the same time managing to move a decent amount of air. They're somewhat expensive, though.


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 29, 2007)

Sound card - replace it with a Creative X-Fi
PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16817139002 (my last one blew up so I replaced it with one of these: not a hitch, auto-senses voltage, very quiet, modular cables - you shouldn't have to buy a new one for years to come).
Everything else looks pretty good (although you haven't selected your motherboard yet - gigabyte boards offer great performance and overclocking for the price). Make sure you get the 2007 edition of the G15 - it isn't as long as the old one so won't take up as much desk space.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2007)

The X-Fi is really for audiophiles... I have Realtek HD (onboard) sound and it sounds great.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 29, 2007)

You must not have heard the difference then. A sound card (if you have good speakers) and all the acceleration (EAX, CMSS) makes a much better experience

That list is great, the PSU is more than enough. The sound card is good too


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> The X-Fi is really for audiophiles... I have Realtek HD (onboard) sound and it sounds great.


You play WoW right? Try increasing the audio channels to max and turning EAX (or hardware acceleration or whatever it's called) on.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 29, 2007)

The $40 Creative sound cards have EAX, CMSS, 24bit sound, ect....

2 120mm fans (one in back, one in front) is so-so. Add 1 80mm chimney and 1 80mm side fan will be good


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The X-Fi is really for audiophiles... I have Realtek HD (onboard) sound and it sounds great.
> ...


Ok I did, it sounds almost the same but I hear some new sound effects. Whats your point?


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 29, 2007)

In RTS games, the difference is amazing


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 29, 2007)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/se...nPGQ5EVZLwCOy2Q
$99 for 500GB HDD, jump on it, it's a deal of the day


----------



## superkrm (Sep 29, 2007)

for the record mew
your chosen case is ass

beyond that
take a look at p35 or 650i chipsets for motherboards

the rest of your list looks great


----------



## Infinitus (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Make sure you get the 2007 edition of the G15 - it isn't as long as the old one so won't take up as much desk space.



_Now_ they have an edition that doesn't force my hand off the desk...


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> for the record mew
> your chosen case is ass
> 
> beyond that
> ...


For the record, my chosen case was free.


----------



## smallkidd (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> for the record mew
> your chosen case is ass
> 
> beyond that
> ...


why are you dissing his case...........

on-topic: you should get altec lansing speakers they are NICEEEEEE like the Altec Lansing FX6021 2.1 its 2.1 but its really good.
or Inspire P7800 which is 7.1 and i think its good for under $100.


----------



## superkrm (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(superkrm @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > for the record mew
> ...



why not? its not like its a family heirloom


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 30, 2007)

lol it's no big deal, it WAS free.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 3, 2007)

hmm hmm, what about these monitors?
I-Inc iF191DPB 19" Widescreen LCD Monitor - 5ms, 700:1, WXGA+ 1440x900, DVI, VGA, Black, Built-In Speakers

Also, i would like to request that people stop suggesting things that are way out of my price range, such as a $130 sound card. Much as I would like to have it, it's just not going to happen right now.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

unknown brand = no

hanns g has good support at least

and i thought your sister wanted to play webkinz


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 4, 2007)

this is the one i just built. around your price range - kinda

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16813128034
GIGABYTE GA-M61P-S3 AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 74.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16819103759
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Windsor 2.6GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADA5200CSBOX - Retail 123.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16835129030
Antec 75003 120mm Case Fan - Retail 35.97

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?...N82E16814130285
EVGA 512-P2-N747-LR GeForce 8500GT 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 99.98 (has mail in rebate)

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?...N82E16835887002
ZEROtherm BTF90 92mm Silent UFO CPU Cooler - Retail 39.99 (has mail in rebate)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16811208022
XION Stacker XON-791B Black Steel Chassis with Aluminum Front Door ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 84.99 (has mail in rebate)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16822136075
Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJS 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 49.99 (got 3)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16812123132
OKGEAR 18" SATA II Cable Model GC18ATASM12 - OEM 2.99 (got 3)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16817153052
Thermaltake Purepower W0100RU ATX 12V 2.0 500W Power Supply - Retail 59.99 (has mail in rebate)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16821103116
SONY Black 1.44MB 3.5" Internal Floppy Drive Windows 98SE/ ME/ 2000/ XP - OEM 7.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16820146565
Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT12864AA804 - Retail 110.99 (got 2 - has mail in rebate)

already had dvdrw/cdrw/keyboard/mouse/monitor

has built in sound, gigbit nic card, etc.

total was 797.82 and about 115 in mail in rebates so around 682.82


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> 8ms is not fine if you want the best experience. When you're running high system requrements games on hi settings you WILL notice the lag. trust me.



Not really true.

Bioshock, FEAR, STALKER all run just dandy on full on my BenQ 20.1" Widescreen (which has a 8ms refresh)  Yes, less is optimal, but seriously, I do not notice a discernible difference playing these games on my rig as opposed to my friend's which has a Samsung widescreen rated at 4 or 5 ms.

I finished my rig about 5 months ago (started buying parts around the beginning of the year) and I am very happy with my dual core Intel setup.  I don't need to overclock my processor (my Intel mobo has issues with doing that anyhow, but in the end it is more stable because of it).  I have 2 gigs of DDR800 RAM, and a decent GeForce 7600 GT Factory OC'd videocard, that seems to handle just about anything I can through at it.  For the first time I'm able to do video editing and actual sound production with more than a handful of tracks.  Thanks to the mobo I have 5.1 sound to work with as well, although I realize eventually I'll up to a 7.1 card.  Anyone that could fully explain the SLI to me would be great, I am thinking at some point next year to buy another card and link them, just to see what that will do.  

As for the OP

Hold on for as long as you can.  I managed to snag an awesome deal on some of the stuff thanks to having patience, my videocard alone retails for $160 in the store (right now), however I got in on a NewEgg deal months ago that gave it to me for about half that with all the rebates (and I loathe rebates as well as the next guy but NewEgg is pretty good about them, as well as shipping your items promptly and having great customer service).

The only thing I could warn you about is that when you buy a monitor online, at least from NewEgg, you are gambling.  You will shave around 100$ off the retail compared to buying it at Best Buy or some of the other big box stores.  That is true.  But if you get a dead pixel (not a stuck one, a black pixel that doesn't light) you must have I think 5 or more in order to be able to return it/exchange it.  I have never bought an LCD YET that has a stuck/dead pixel, although I do know of others that have, it's just something to be aware of.  Actually, I take that comment back, if we can count video game consoles, my first DS, one of the red phats that came with MarioKart DS had 1 dead and 2 stuck pixels... I went right back to Circuit City or wherever I bought it and exchanged it the same day.  

I really like the Logitech G5 mouse.  It just FEELS right to me, and yes you pay a pretty hefty premium for a 2000 dpi laser mouse, but it's pretty much fully customizable, I have the correct weights set inside it for optimal feel, and it works fine without a mousepad.  I personally didn't like the Razer mice because they were ambidextrous being uniform on both sides always made the opposite shoulder button hard/awkward to click, at least to me.  Go into a big box store and test these out, it's all about feel and precision.  As for keyboard, one of these days I will buy the  Saitek Eclipse 2, the shiny LED keyboard.  My buddy has the first version of it and it's pretty cool looking, although I will probably hold off until the 3rd revision is launched.  As we speak now I am typing on an el-cheapo USB keyboard I purchased at a big box store to tide me over.

The best of luck to you!


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> snip


I'd suggest replacing the 512MB 8500GT with a 256MB 8600GT, most games needing 512 mem wont run on 8500 GT well anyway.


----------



## JPH (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> The X-Fi is really for audiophiles... I have Realtek HD (onboard) sound and it sounds great.


Edit: 

I've got the Realtek HD manager...dunno what my sound card or whatever is.

But the Realtek HD manager software works good...


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > snip
> ...



All of those cards suck. 7900 or higher 7000, 8600GTS or higher 800; X1900 or higher 1900, 2600 Pro (maybe) or higher 2000. X1950XT and 8800GTS are the best budget cards


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

The hell?

8800 =/= budget.

Neither are the other cards you mentioned, except the 2600PRO, but its the wonderful ATI.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> this is the one i just built. around your price range - kinda
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?...N82E16813128034
> GIGABYTE GA-M61P-S3 AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 74.99
> ...


The 8800GTS is a budget card, the GTX is 100% better. But the Ultra is PERFECT especially when Overclocked.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 5, 2007)

~$150-250=budget GAMING card. 

And what the hell are you smoking pikachu? That PC is crap!


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 5, 2007)

300$ for a GTS does not fit in OPs budget.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 5, 2007)

I can get one for $240, fits
ENTER: EBAY
http://computers.search.ebay.com/8800GTS_D...R40QQsacatZ3667


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 5, 2007)

Cheapest one I see is 280$ :\

Besides, half of those are used. Graphic cards tend to fail is they have been used by severe overclockers.

Also, I have a 8500GT, and a 8600GT is a lot better. Why keep recommending 8800? As long as he isnt gonna play Crysis, he's gonna be fine.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 5, 2007)

Fine, the X1950 series is the way to go then


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 5, 2007)

agreed^


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 5, 2007)

Mewgia, update the original post with a list of what you plan on buying, if you are still reading this thead >_


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 5, 2007)

Mewgia I'm not sure if you picked an OS but heres Vista Home Premium OEM for 80$ http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_...uct_id=0263496a


----------



## superkrm (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> ~$150-250=budget GAMING card.
> 
> And what the hell are you smoking pikachu? That PC is crap!


1st part






2nd part
some poor choice in parts
especially video card

x1950 pro all the way


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 5, 2007)

i dont play games on my computer so its fine for me. all i play is console games.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 7, 2007)

PCP, 1/6th of the title is the word "gaming." Why are you posting what you have if it's not for gaming?

And I am reading this, I've just been away for the past few days. I'll update the first post.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16824254015?
That monitor looks alright...


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah I think that I'll get that monitor.

Maybe these speakers

and this hard drive.


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 12, 2007)

YES ALTEC LANSING!!!!!! get it


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 12, 2007)

You SpinPoint right round baby...

Nice RPM's by the way.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> Mewgia I'm not sure if you picked an OS but heres Vista Home Premium OEM for 80$ http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_...uct_id=0263496a


lol @ paying Microsoft for something


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mewgia I'm not sure if you picked an OS but heres Vista Home Premium OEM for 80$ http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_...uct_id=0263496a
> ...



Also lol @ 404


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> Maybe http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16824254015?
> That monitor looks alright...


Don't get that, for $10 more you get something MUCH better:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16824116075

1680 x 1050 FTW.

EDIT: Oh. You're looking for response time over resolution. I'd still get the above monitor over the one salamance posted anyday.

And I would recommend getting a better mouse (like razer diamondback or logitech G5) over getting the G15. That's going to help your gaming much more than marcos and the LCD screen. 

Or better, get a regular mouse/keyboard and invest that extra money into a better graphics card.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 12, 2007)

5MS is fine, i will seriously consider that monitor (It's actually cheaper after a MIR)

And I am going to get one of those types of mice *and* a G15. The reason I want a nice keyboard and mouse is that using normal, cheap stuff for gaming doesn't really suit my needs for various reasons. 
I have heard that DX10.1 is coming out soon and I don't know if you can use a DX10 card of today for a game that uses DX10.1...but if it will still work I may take your advice and buy the nice mouse and keyboard later using the saved money for a ~180-200 Graphics card.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> PCP, 1/6th of the title is the word "gaming." Why are you posting what you have if it's not for gaming?



because i fucking felt like it?


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess that that's an acceptable answer


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just ignore him.

Seeing the first post, that PSU is more than you need. You could get a cheaper one for that system. However, it most likely WILL power 9000 series cards


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 12, 2007)

Well if you buy a 1600x1000 monitor, just be warned that games will lag at a higher resolution as opposed to a 1440x900, especially with a 8600GT. You can turn game resolution down, but it will look like shit.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 12, 2007)

Not necessarily linkiboy^ On games a downscaled Resolution can still look great.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> Well if you buy a 1600x1000 monitor, just be warned that games will lag at a higher resolution as opposed to a 1440x900, especially with a 8600GT. You can turn game resolution down, but it will look like shit.


Yeah, but in the long run, the larger resolution monitor won't get outdated as quick. Besides, once he gets a 9 or 10 series Nvidia card or the equivalent ATI, he'll be able to run at high resolutions on the monitor.

Not to mention the better monitor is actually cheaper.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 12, 2007)

Why the GBA if were talking about PCs?^


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 12, 2007)

http://techreport.com/articles.x/13218/2

$569

Dual Core Processor, GeForce 8600 GT, 320GB Hard Drive, 2GB DDR2-667 RAM, 380W Power Supply and a sweet case.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 12, 2007)

It's a Pentium D ^ you can get refurbished dells for a much better price that have same/better specs. AS in Core 2 Duo, 500GBHDD, 2GB of RAM and an 8800GTS.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> It's a Pentium D ^ you can get refurbished dells for a much better price that have same/better specs. AS in Core 2 Duo, 500GBHDD, 2GB of RAM and an 8800GTS.


Link me to one of these wonderous machines, little have I ever heard of a 500$ machine with a Core 2 AND an 8800


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, gimme a second

OKAY maybe no 8800 nor a 500GBHDD but look at the 2nd inspiron in this page, it has a core 2 duo, 2GB of RAM and the same 320GB HDD like the other guy said.

LOL forgot the link >_>
http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/t...ron%20530&s=dfh


----------



## superkrm (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> It's a Pentium D ^ you can get refurbished dells for a much better price that have same/better specs. AS in Core 2 Duo, 500GBHDD, 2GB of RAM and an 8800GTS.




maybe that "and" should be an "or"

but i would love to see a link


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 13, 2007)

Funny, I didn't even have an And in my post ^


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 13, 2007)

sure you did

between "RAM" and "an" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@kellyan95: I probably don't need a 600w PSU now but I will eventually I don't want to have to upgrade it in the near future. Unless I can get a good 500w for $50 or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And how much would it cost for one of the graphics card that coolbho3000 referred to that will play games on a higher res without as much lag (as far as I understood his message)?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 13, 2007)

The 9000 series comes out next month, will cost $200-$500. The series after that is a long ways off


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 13, 2007)

gaaaaaaaah

Then should I wait and buy the $200 9000 series? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or should I just stick with the HannsG and the GFX card I was originally going to get for a while?

see this is why I asked for help >_> I can never make up my mind.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> It's a Pentium D
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTEthe E2160 is essentially a Core 2 Duo with less L2 cache than usual, so there's no need to worry about the Pentium name's Netburst-plagued pedigree.




It would be hard to find a better deal, that dell you linked seems to lack a video card.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, it doesn't hurt to wait a month for benchmarks. Also, that CPU is a little weak. It would bottleneck a 9000 series


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Oct 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Pentium D
> ...


I'm guessing a 128MB NVIDIA 8300 GS Isn't a Graphics card right?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope, that's a video card (good luck with any polygons, but it will decode videos)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> Nope, that's a video card (good luck with any polygons, but it will decode videos)


*Sigh* My 6200 can render polygons fine!


----------



## superkrm (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> The 9000 series comes out next month, will cost $200-$500. The series after that is a long ways off



geez already?

well it is almost a year since the 8 series debuted, but i doubt the mainstream cards would be coming out first.

no 200 dollar cards for you (mew) next month maybe early to mid 2008

usually the top dogs come out first.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 14, 2007)

The top-end ones are estimated to be 54% faster than 8800s


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 14, 2007)

I might get a high end 8 series card this holiday season when the prices drop... or should I wait and get a medium end 9 series card?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wait for benchmarks


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 15, 2007)

Fuck it, I think I'm going to go with that Hanns G monitor and GFX card that Kellyan95 recommended a while ago if the higher-res one coolbho recommended won't play my games well at that resolution.

I'll get a monitor like that when I can afford a good 9-series graphics card.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, as I said the better monitor is futureproof. Two years later, when you upgrade to a Geforce 10 or something like that, you'll find the monitor I posted much more useful.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, the display industry is really moving now. OLED, SED, ect screens are much better than LCD in theory, and are coming to the market


----------



## superkrm (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> The top-end ones are estimated to be 54% faster than 8800s



That remains to be seen, but it would be so sweet.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> Well, the display industry is really moving now. OLED, SED, ect screens are much better than LCD in theory, and are coming to the market


That's what I'm thinking, so I'm just going to buy the ones that are current now and upgrade later when new stuf is out and I have more money to burn (a job)


----------



## superkrm (Oct 17, 2007)

just get something affordable that ur happy with

more than likely you will not get any of the new tech for awhile because it will cost an arm and a leg


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 17, 2007)

Probably.

But I'm still considering spending the money for my G15 on getting a DX10 graphics card instead of the DX9 one...that way I'll be able to hold out on upgrading a tad longer.


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...


They fixed it in the recent patches :/

Before that, if you had an onboard Azalia (Realtek HD) sound card, you would either get no sound at all or crashes with the channels up and hardware effects (EAX) on (sounded just fine with it off though). Other sound cards had no such problems. Since they've fixed it now, I guess it wasn't the onboard sound's fault (well not entirely at least).

For the most part, you're right, onboard sound is perfectly fine. If you are heavily into gaming though, there are instances where something a bit better could serve you well. In Battlefield (2 and 2142) for instance, if there's lots of explosions all at once, the distortion is quite jarring with onboard sound (not to mention you don't get as many sound channels).

The bottom line is, if you have good quality speakers, game or listen to lossless music a lot, and want to do a bit of future-proofing, get an X-Fi or something, otherwise onboard is perfectly ok.

I'm not an audiophile by any means, but I have some of these: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers...es/231&cl=us,en
so I want a sound card that can match (still got onboard currently)


----------



## superkrm (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> Probably.
> 
> But I'm still considering spending the money for my G15 on getting a DX10 graphics card instead of the DX9 one...that way I'll be able to hold out on upgrading a tad longer.



u have to get at least an 8800gts man if u want some longevity with dx10

otherwise x1950pro is the best deal for your money


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 18, 2007)

well ok, but I'm not sure about not being able to play DX10 games for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my budget for a GFX card is now around $200...


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, get those Altec Lansing speakers (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836113138&Tpk=VS4121). I have them too, and believe me, for the price they rock. I don't think you'll find 60$ speakers at that quality.


----------



## amptor (Oct 19, 2007)

$900 and you only have an E4400? COME ON MAN.  I was getting ready to drop some coin into a system and it was going to have at least an E6750 if not a Q6600.  Also was thinking about 8800gts and such but then I bought a laptop and forgot all that stuff.  Build up for Crysis but otherwise it's not really worth the money.  also I think lower-end systems than what I was planning will be running crysis and starcraft 2 just fine (maybe just need an 8600 card or something).  But well.. for non-portable systems I just stick with xbox360.. having this huge block of steel on my desk is kinda annoying me now since I got a laptop that is about 3x faster than my pentium 4 including the video for under $1200.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 19, 2007)

Antec Sonata III Case and 500 Watt PSU 129.95 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16811129024

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 2.13GHz LGA 775 Processor 198.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16819115016

ASUS P5LD2 R2.0 LGA 775 Intel 945P ATX Intel Motherboard 84.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16813131048

Kingston 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Memory 57.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16820134046

WD Caviar RE 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 74.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16822136055

LITE-ON Black DVD Burner 25.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16827106049

XFX PVT80GGHF4 GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 279.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16814150171


TOTAL 852.89

i did not include the price of 

Windows 
Keyboard 
Mouse 
Monitor  
or tax or shipping


----------



## cubin' (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> well ok, but I'm not sure about not being able to play DX10 games for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DX10 isn't really worth it at the moment. Take a look at some of the comparison screen shots and videos that are around the place...it's nothing special yet.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 19, 2007)

the setup i made has a dx 10 card and your getting a good processor and your getting 2 gigs of ram 

your going to need to aquire some form of windows


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well ok, but I'm not sure about not being able to play DX10 games for a while
> ...


It's worth it for the games that require DX10.

@amptor: are those really within a $900 budget? I mean, the quadcore you referred to is like $280 on its own, and so it that GFX card. that's more than half of my money gone right there.  $400-$180 for an LCD= $220 for RAM, a PSU, keyboard and mouse, case fans, hard drive, speakers, and motherboard.

mobo and hard drive are about $100 apiece

500-600w PSU is $60-100
2GBs of good 800MHz RAM is about $75
Speakers are 30-60

all of that >>>>>>$400

not sure I follow your logic here amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[EDIT] but I do want to build up for Crysis, it's the main reason I want DX10.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 19, 2007)

you didnt like the items i posted i think its the best soo far ?


----------



## cubin' (Oct 19, 2007)

You don't need DX10 for Crysis, it looks really good in DX9 if you get a half decent card. If you save a fair bit of cash with just getting a DX9 card you could put the savings away for the nvidia 9 series cards which will be awesome


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 19, 2007)

not really the best list because a monitor is a large chunck of the money, nearly $200.  250GB HDD=phail, I already have a case, 667 RAM=phail... I do want that graphics card though ;_;


As for Windows? What price? Do you really think I'm going to _buy_ Windows if I'm budgeting this much? Really now.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> You don't need DX10 for Crysis, it looks really good in DX9 if you get a half decent card. If you save a fair bit of cash with just getting a DX9 card you could put the savings away for the nvidia 9 series cards which will be awesome


Wait...really?

I have been sorely misinformed then O.O

Would the GFX card that I was originally going to get (the Sapphire one) be good enough?


----------



## superkrm (Oct 19, 2007)

if ur referring to the x1950pro
should be with the right settings but we wont know till a demo comes out for benchmarking


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 19, 2007)

you really should go with nvidia ........


----------



## mfpants50 (Oct 19, 2007)

The X1950XT will be good for Crysis, I can run the COD4 demo and WIC on the highest settings 1280x1024 at 40 or higher FPS. It won't be that much worse, and hopefully it will be optimized like Bioshock is.


----------



## superkrm (Oct 19, 2007)

isnt 1950xt around the 200 dollar price range?

might as well get the 8800gts


----------



## mfpants50 (Oct 19, 2007)

$170 for X1950XT. $270 for 8800GTS
That's quite a difference. Especially for a budget PC


----------



## superkrm (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mfpants50 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> $170 for X1950XT. $270 for 8800GTS
> That's quite a difference. Especially for a budget PC




naw d9 for 170 not a good deal IMHO
if ur gonna do 170 might as well take the plunge to 270, but im a cheap bastard
i wont buy a vc over 150

@mew  newegg has an openbox x1950pro for 109


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah I was talking about the X1950PRO, not the X1950XT. I'll check out that openbox one, saves me $30.

When will benchmarks for Crysis be available? Are they planning to release a demo in the near future? because if not I'm just going to probably go ahead with the X1950Pro.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 19, 2007)

how the hell do you get $900 for your b-day? I only got $110.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 19, 2007)

so what parts do you exactly need and what parts do you have already 

i HIGHLY RECOMEND you do NOT get a ATI Card !


----------



## superkrm (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> so what parts do you exactly need and what parts do you have already
> 
> i HIGHLY RECOMEND you do NOT get a ATI Card !










 OBJECTION!

u r crazeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ur crazeeeeeee


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> how the hell do you get $900 for your b-day? I only got $110.


i didn't. I got about $130 from family, $140 from friends, and the rest is from savings from the past 4 years.

@sgadzookie80 BoneMonkey: Take your fanboyism elsewhere kthnx


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 21, 2007)

its not fanboyism nvidia cards preform better and cost less PERIOD


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 21, 2007)

No.

No they don't. Sometimes, NVidia cards are cheaper and better. Other times, ATI wins in price and quality. It's pretty much even. I will not tolerate my thread being turned into a flame war. Don't make it one.


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> 8ms is not fine if you want the best experience. When you're running high system requrements games on hi settings you WILL notice the lag. trust me.



it really depends on how companies test for their response times. until universal standards for testing are implemented you just have to go by the reviews (which is how you should buy pretty much anything imo)


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> Spend that 20 I gave you wisely.
> 
> As of right now I would scream out 'MAC RUNNING WINDOWS', but for 800$, forget it
> 
> ...



MAC running windows for gaming??


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spend that 20 I gave you wisely.
> ...



I don't even see what is funny about that.
It works perfectly.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(salamence502 @ Sep 22 2007 said:
> ...



Exactly. Windows runs almost natively on the Mac, and all the rest of the bugs and stuff will clear out in the next Boot Camp release in Leopard.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 21, 2007)

Boot Camp is officially out of beta. When the leopard release of boot camp comes out I just hope though that the drivers will allow for tap click and right click with 2 fingers


----------



## superkrm (Oct 27, 2007)

crysis demo is out MEW!!


----------



## superrob (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> Get a Q6600 Quad core processor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i know its abit old...
But i just got my friends Q6600 up working at 12Ghz by overclocking it..
And still even only 50* warm.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 28, 2007)

My sweet X1950XT can run the Crysis demo on high 1280x1024 at 23FPS, perfectly playable.


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> My sweet X1950XT can run the Crysis demo on high 1280x1024 at 23FPS, perfectly playable.



DirectX 9.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 28, 2007)

Not much of a difference between DX9 and DX10. You can turn on most of the DX10 stuff in DX9 (the "very high" setting is DX10 only, but you can force it to render the extra stuff in DX9, and do a lot of the lighting)


----------



## superkrm (Oct 31, 2007)

http://techreport.com/articles.x/13479/4

some benchies


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 31, 2007)

Any AA=framerate death


----------



## superkrm (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Any AA=framerate death



definitely

looks like im in the market for a 8800GT


----------

